

Facebook chat is locking you in - sputr
http://thescepticalpirate.eu/facebook-chat-locking/

======
jkarneges
Cool, AIM all over again. We learn nothing.

------
lazzlazzlazz
I don't use Facebook chat at all. I speak with at least a dozen different
friends a day, every day, using a variety of apps but not Facebook chat.

------
sroerick
XMPP stopped working with Jabber for me, roughly a year ago.

------
eva1984
Not surprising, Google/Twitter did the same thing.

~~~
ewzimm
I can still add Google as a regular Jabber service in the programs I use. Is
that also scheduled for deprecation soon?

I am disappointed about Facebook. Not a big fan of the service, but I maintain
an account on XMPP so Facebook people can get in touch, and now I will just
have to tell people to stop using it to contact me. Maybe that's for the
better anyway. Seems like a minimal effort required to maintain compatibility
for people who don't use their software, but I guess they decided they're
popular enough that they don't need those users.

------
bikamonki
What about Whatsapp? Same fate?

